# After DFW Fishbox



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am curious why this site has not been more active since the demise of DFW Fishbox.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good question!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

maybe not every one in the club was on fishbox, and people on fishbox where not all in to planted tanks. most people are on facebook now, or band app. 


I think people just don't check the forum that often. hardly any one post anything when I do check. I think us having are own forum, to post questions and show off are tanks would help us.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

mscotty12321 said:


> I am curious why this site has not been more active since the demise of DFW Fishbox.


How are the orange neos doing for you?


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

jercarr2018 said:


> How are the orange neos doing for you?


They are doing good. I wanted to ask you about your mature shrimp. My two oldest one have changed from a solid yellowish orange to splotchy coloration with dark orange. Do yours do that too? They seem healthy.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

mscotty12321 said:


> They are doing good. I wanted to ask you about your mature shrimp. My two oldest one have changed from a solid yellowish orange to splotchy coloration with dark orange. Do yours do that too? They seem healthy.


i would say some get darker orange as they mature but not every shrimp in my colony. some stay more of a translucent orange and some are more solid orange. almost like a painted orange.


----------



## TDOliphant (Mar 26, 2017)

So finally got over here.. well actually been here. Just forgot the old password. Glad to be amongst old familiar faces. Hope everyone is well


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice of you to join us.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TDOliphant said:


> So finally got over here.. well actually been here. Just forgot the old password. Glad to be amongst old familiar faces. Hope everyone is well


HI I think I know you from dfwfishbox. Terry that lives down in the ennis area. HI it's me Joey. had the scion xb, now a subaru.


----------



## TDOliphant (Mar 26, 2017)

Yeah Joey.. down in Corsicana


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Hi Terry, It is Pam916 from the fishbox, Nancy and I came out to your house one time a few years ago to get some fish. I also forgot my password and could not retrieve it because the email address I signed up with was no longer in use and the only way I could get my password reset is if they could send it to that email address, so I had to start a new account with a new user name. Nice to see you on here.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Pam, please spread the word and all former Fish Box members are welcome here. And I haven't forgotten about the goldfish!


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## TDOliphant (Mar 26, 2017)

Hey Pam.. great to see you here as well..hope you have been doing well. Think I still have your number in my phone.


----------

